# I'm utterly sick and tired of all the Michael Jackson coverage



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

At this point it's been over a week. I sat down and watched 3 hours of CNN the other day ( I was kinda bored ) and was astounded that so much of their time is still being spend on Michael Jackson. For example, one 1 hour news show spend literally 3/4 of that time on MJ. They spent maybe 3 minutes on the recent battle in Afghanistan and a similar amount of time on North Korea. And most of the MJ coverage is just speculation anyway. Will his ex wife seek custody, and other things where they are just asking questions they don't have answers to. 



I wish they would get back to real news coverage.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

It hasn't even began to peak.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm not saying it shouldn't be covered, I just think that it shouldn't be taking over news programming. It should be getting most of it's air time on entertainment shows. We have 2 wars happening, a situation with North Korea being monitored plus other national and world issues that are being pushed aside to speculate if MJs ex wife "might" file for custody. It's ridiculous.


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm plenty tired of the coverage as well.

Media coverage of celebrity deaths is so out of proportion in terms of these individual's contributions to society.  Every day thousands of people die and countless numbers of them contribute more to our world via their professions, their good works, their influence on their families and friends and those around them; and yet the media treats celebrity death as though these individual's lives (and deaths) are more important that yours or mine.  I am repelled by the whole matter.

Obviously, just my $0.02.

- Walter.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I'm not saying it shouldn't be covered, I just think that it shouldn't be taking over news programming. It should be getting most of it's air time on entertainment shows. We have 2 wars happening, a situation with North Korea being monitored plus other national and world issues that are being pushed aside to speculate if MJs ex wife "might" file for custody. It's ridiculous.


I'm not disagreeing at all. To some extent, the media does this all the time -- interviews talking heads that haven't a clue instead of waiting for there to be actual things to report. I also think there are too many media outlets that are hungry 24-hours-a-day, and who need to keep feasting. They opt to not tackle anything too hard and without an interesting attached sound bite. When ratings is king, they will always follow the celeb angle.

And I enjoy some celebrity gossip -- I just go to actual gossip sources for it and expect it to comprise a small portion of time on news channels. Michael Jackson's death IS news, but the endless guessing isn't, and there's more going on in the world and in this country.

I also understand and sympathize with the people who are saddened over his death. As much as I have concerns over the adult MJ, he was my generation, and I have appreciation for his talents, but this is not the only story, you're right.

...and it's still not going anywhere for a while.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I sat down and watched 3 hours of CNN the other day


There's the problem!  (jk)

I didn't even know they were still covering it.... I look at CNN online and click on the headlines that look like actual serious news or that are of interest to me personally. I'm sure I miss a lot that way that is important to many others (sports scores come to mind), but life's just too short to read it all.

And I suspect they wouldn't keep reporting on it if that weren't what the majority actually wanted to see. 

From only the headlines, I've picked up that there was some question about whether drugs were involved in the death, and what kind/quantity, and that there is doubt as to the future custody of the kids. Oh, and that he was heavily in debt. Seems to me that's quite as much as I need to know about someone who is, after all, a stranger to me.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

WalterK said:


> I'm plenty tired of the coverage as well.
> 
> Media coverage of celebrity deaths is so out of proportion in terms of these individual's contributions to society. Every day thousands of people die and countless numbers of them contribute more to our world via their professions, their good works, their influence on their families and friends and those around them; and yet the media treats celebrity death as though these individual's lives (and deaths) are more important that yours or mine. I am repelled by the whole matter.
> 
> ...


I do think the coverage is out-sized, but at the same time I've never perceive the interest in the death of famous people to mean that their deaths are more important -- just that they're better known, and so more people take an interest. The "funeral" is bigger, because the people who are aware of that person's existence is much larger. It makes sense to me that more people are going to have a reaction, want to discuss it.

When Farrah died I felt sad, because it brought up all to raw and real issues about my mother's death. I think when I mention it, and I mention it here a lot, it's because I have a need to say she lived, she died, and she mattered, but I don't expect her to have made headline news and -- if anything -- the stories about Farrah felt a bit like honoring her, too. The stories made clear the vigil that the loved ones go through in those last days.

I just want CNN and the like to recall the other things going on and to wait for some facts.

(Susan, MJ was in debt, but all indications are that his death, as morbid as it is to say, is going to be quite profitable. He has hit records again, and the entourage and expensive lifestyle is no more.)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> all indications are that his death, as morbid as it is to say, is going to be quite profitable. He has hit records again


I've been hearing songs from Thriller _everywhere_. Through people's car windows, in stores, piped into public spaces.... If any of that generates royalties, or new sales in turn, then I hope there is enough (after paying the debts) for his kids to have a good education. And enough for the counseling that they may need down the road.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was tired of the coverage the very first night, because the anchors were saying over and over, as if I didn't know it, that Michael Jackson was dead.  They had nothing else to add but kept saying it over and over again and showed film of the van that had transported MJ's body over, over and over again.

It's the same as what the cable news networks (and now many others) do -- try to make it a bigger story than it is and don't cover real news.  Other examples include the OJ car chase that continued into the trial (about 2 years overall?).  I can't watch that stuff.  Also swift boaters' ads being covered by TV news (swift boaters got more than their money's worth on that), death of Diana, McCain's selection of Palin, resignation of Palin on July 3rd . . . it goes on and on.  They beat a story to death and people watch like catatonic zombies.

The TV coverage of the elections where they treat it like a horse race instead of reporting on the campaign issues is another.

Michael Jackson's death knocked the Gov. Sanford foolishness right off the radar until he got up and talked and talked and talked again.  I have to admit that, in spite of that being blown all out of proportion, I got some chuckles out of it.

Jon Stewart and the Daily Show had a couple of segments this past week where he mock handed out RIPPY awards (or R-I-P on microphone statue).  One of them was Matt Lauer going into empty rooms in Neverland telling the camera about where the flat-screen TV had been and other furniture that was no longer there.  I guess these "news" anchors are being paid big money to make fools of themselves.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with the title of this thread!  There is other news out there - let's hear about it!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree I am tired of the coverage too. It been over a week now.  I wish they would get back to real news coverage also.


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

Michelle, you may be right (re: your response to my post.)  

I can't claim to have reasoned this out; that is just my visceral reaction to the inevitable coverage and my belief that it is out of proportion.  I do agree that Farrah's coverage (what I saw) did tend to focus more upon those who grieved her passing and was more (appropriate?).

- Walter.


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

But without the MJ news, the farrah farcet death would have taken all the coverage and  been just as ridiculous and repetitive. Honestly, when MJ died, one of my first thoughts was that Farrah Fawcett's family could now grieve in peace without the media circus because the media would focus on MJ..


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Wait until the toxicology reports come back in a few weeks ...if you think the coverage is over the top now!
just saying.....


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

vsch said:


> But without the MJ news, the farrah farcet death would have taken all the coverage and been just as ridiculous and repetitive. Honestly, when MJ died, one of my first thoughts was that Farrah Fawcett's family could now grieve in peace without the media circus because the media would focus on MJ..


I don't agree that the coverage would have been anywhere near this -- she was a different kind of celebrity and lived and died a different way. Farrah, Ryan, and her son made it into the tabloids a fair amount, but Michael Jackson's life in the end was a circus. Between the allegations, the surgeries, the amusement park, the... and now the odd death, this allows for a Barnum and Bailey atmosphere in a way that a slow death from cancer can't. There would have been more coverage of Farrah had the timing been different, but it wouldn't have been this.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

It wont go away for a while


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

You wanna watch news, I suggest you watch BBC. It's done a little better with them and they cover World News ... not just American news.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree kind, but we watch, BBC, NBC, CBS, Fox, CNN, and Mexican news and they are all pretty much different, although BBC and the Mexican news are more world oriented.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If you watch CNN, Fox and MSNBC, you won't get away from the Michael Jackson "news" for a long, long time.  I'm listening to the radio.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Kind said:


> You wanna watch news, I suggest you watch BBC. It's done a little better with them and they cover World News ... not just American news.


Agreed.

Mike


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

For those of you who like to watch the news, I suggest trying Livestation. You can get networks from all over the world on your computer....

[URL=http://www.livestation]http://www.livestation.com/[/url]

It works great, and doesn't cost a thing.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

WalterK said:


> Media coverage of celebrity deaths is so out of proportion in terms of these individual's contributions to society.
> 
> - Walter.


Well, let's not lose sight of the fact that Michael Jackson, whatever you think of his character, is definitely not one of "these individuals". The average celebrity would not have people from every nook and cranny of the world where they barely know what America is crying over their deaths. This was a unique individual, and if all these news programs weren't all too keenly aware of this man's widespread popularity and the hunger for the general audience for more on the story, they would not be covering it. The coverage may be excessive and is polluting what should be more serious journalistic outlets, let's not pretend that the death of someone the stature of Michael Jackson in pop culture is in no way an average or trivial event.

Having said all of that, it is a shame that entertainment news so heavily drives what should be more serious news outlets. However, they make revenue like any other show or network based upon ad revenue, and ad revenue is driven by ratings. If they could generate the same kind of ratings covering Afghanistan, I guarantee we'd get 24-hour 7 days a week in depth coverage of the war. But while people may sit still and watch war coverage for 5 minutes, they will watch Michael Jackson coverage all day long.

I don't particularly like the situation any more than anyone else, but let's not forget that if CNN did not give time to these sorts of events when they happen, they would have the budget of a local cable access show with a viewership of 50 people within a matter of months. They're just doing what they have to do to stay on the air, unfortunately.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I don't mind the coverage really.
I expected it,and I know with the upcoming Memorial service on Tuesday, it is not going to go away anytime soon.
So during this time I just don't watch any of the cable news channels.
I find that I can get my news online,without having to sit through hours of coverage that I don't wish to view.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

It seems every music netwrok is aiting something and every new channel has something everyday


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> If you watch CNN, Fox and MSNBC, you won't get away from the Michael Jackson "news" for a long, long time. I'm listening to the radio.


Actually, I turned on Fox news for the first time in many many years and watched for over an hour and saw maybe 3 minutes of MJ coverage. CNN seems to be much more obsessed with him.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I find it a little distressing that he's suddenly a hero. I agree whole-heartedly that he was extremely talented. I understand that he had a difficult childhood and that those problems led to issues in his adult life. But let's face it - a LOT of people have difficult childhoods. When it comes to being deviant as an adult, a bad childhood might be an _explanation _ but it's certainly not an _excuse_. Regardless of what did or didn't happen, there is absolutely nothing normal about a 40 year old man sharing a bed - naked - with little boys. Being a famous person with a bad childhood does not make that behavior acceptable. Being talented doesn't make it okay either. He was a sick man. I always felt bad for him, and I feel bad for his family right now. But the fact that he was a sick man has somehow been lost in all this idol worship on T.V.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Laurie said:


> I find it a little distressing that he's suddenly a hero. I agree whole-heartedly that he was extremely talented. I understand that he had a difficult childhood and that those problems led to issues in his adult life. But let's face it - a LOT of people have difficult childhoods. When it comes to being deviant as an adult, a bad childhood might be an _explanation _ but it's certainly not an _excuse_. Regardless of what did or didn't happen, there is absolutely nothing normal about a 40 year old man sharing a bed - naked - with little boys. Being a famous person with a bad childhood does not make that behavior acceptable. Being talented doesn't make it okay either. He was a sick man. I always felt bad for him, and I feel bad for his family right now. But the fact that he was a sick man has somehow been lost in all this idol worship on T.V.


Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Laurie said:


> I find it a little distressing that he's suddenly a hero. I agree whole-heartedly that he was extremely talented. I understand that he had a difficult childhood and that those problems led to issues in his adult life. But let's face it - a LOT of people have difficult childhoods. When it comes to being deviant as an adult, a bad childhood might be an _explanation _ but it's certainly not an _excuse_. Regardless of what did or didn't happen, there is absolutely nothing normal about a 40 year old man sharing a bed - naked - with little boys. Being a famous person with a bad childhood does not make that behavior acceptable. Being talented doesn't make it okay either. He was a sick man. I always felt bad for him, and I feel bad for his family right now. But the fact that he was a sick man has somehow been lost in all this idol worship on T.V.


Thanks I could not have said it better either.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Laurie said:


> I find it a little distressing that he's suddenly a hero. I agree whole-heartedly that he was extremely talented. I understand that he had a difficult childhood and that those problems led to issues in his adult life. But let's face it - a LOT of people have difficult childhoods. When it comes to being deviant as an adult, a bad childhood might be an _explanation _ but it's certainly not an _excuse_. Regardless of what did or didn't happen, there is absolutely nothing normal about a 40 year old man sharing a bed - naked - with little boys. Being a famous person with a bad childhood does not make that behavior acceptable. Being talented doesn't make it okay either. He was a sick man. I always felt bad for him, and I feel bad for his family right now. But the fact that he was a sick man has somehow been lost in all this idol worship on T.V.


Me too -- I agree, that is. I've heard that people sent their kids to go visit with him at Neverland. Is that sick, or what?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I think it is a really sad situation. I cannot believe that they have not buried him yet. That is horrible. The idea of a memorial service allowing the public to attend is going to be a nightmare. I can't imagine how much that is going to cost the citizens of Los Angeles. I completely agree with you Laurie and I think that the fact that he died from drugs makes it even worse that he getting so much coverage. I have a feeling this will go on a long time with the children involved. It reminds me of Anna Nicole Smith. So many of the celebrities that have died young of drugs are memorialized and I think it sends a bad messages to our children.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My two cents worth: The moment the news broke of his death I said to my husband and I quote: *IF, **IF,* what they say he did to little boys is true; then I am glad that there is one less child molester on this Earth. If it is not true, (which I highly doubt) then it's tragic.

I stand behind what I said.

His music is now back on the charts and all of hollywood and the music industry is abuzz...*had they been this way all along*, maybe he wouldn't have been so bad off and dead today. *They wait til a guy is dead and then it's, I loved him, he was my good friend. I wonder when the last time was that they actually saw or even spoke to their good friend.*


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

sjc said:


> My two cents worth: The moment the news broke of his death I said to my husband and I quote: *IF, **IF,* what they say he did to little boys is true; then I am glad that there is one less child molester on this Earth. If it is not true, (which I highly doubt) then it's tragic.
> 
> I stand behind what I said.
> 
> His music is now back on the charts and all of hollywood and the music industry is abuzz...*had they been this way all along*, maybe he wouldn't have been so bad off and dead today. *They wait til a guy is dead and then it's, I loved him, he was my good friend. I wonder when the last time was that they actually saw or even spoke to their good friend.*


I feel the same way when I heard he died I thought that if it was true that he was a child molester that no more children will be hurt.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

As far as the allegations go, one of the boys issued an apology saying his father told him to lie because he wanted some of Michael's money. In the other case a jury found him NOT guilty. His father abused him severely and he was an emotionally damaged man as a result. But I'm SICK of all the hate being thrown at him and people calling him a child molester. Whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty? He was proclaimed innocent and still he got crucified and tortured. If you didn't see his little girl talk about how her daddy was "the best father you could ever imagine" and tell him "I love you so much" go to YouTube and watch it. Then come back and tell me he was a monster. That little girl adored him and was absolutely heartbroken, and kids don't fake that kind of emotion. 

To his kids he was daddy. To his family he was their son and brother. To many of the people at his funeral today he was their friend. It was obvious he was deeply loved by them and they are just torn apart with grief. I don't care if you were a fan or not, there is no place for hate and name calling. The man suffered horribly at the hands of his father, was exploited by his handlers and others looking for a quick buck and was crucified in the press. He fought his demons and lost. Let him finally rest in the peace he was denied in life.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh, so _that's_ why parents sent their kids to Neverland -- potential money maker with lawsuits. Couldn't understand why anyone would let their kid(s) stay with Michael Jackson. Doesn't matter whether anything actually happened or not -- the whole idea of sending a kid to stay with him is creepy.

Saw just the last 5 minutes of a program about him on MSNBC where the interviewer asked him about why he had kids over. He said that nothing sexual happened but that he "held" them and gave them milk and cookies. Even that sounded pretty creepy to me. Why can't these kids just be held by their own parents or guardians and get their milk and cookies from them rather than Michael?

I thought it was just too much that every cable news and regular network channel plus others (including NY1) carried the service live Tues. afternoon. They say it's for ratings, but what about real news and having a choice of something to watch? I was just checking in with NY1 for weather and to find out if anything important was happening in the city today, but they carried the service. Boo. Turned it off and turned on the radio.

He deserves a good funeral with all the eulogies, etc., but why does everyone want to be a part of it? RIP, but the media won't allow it.


----------



## JH88 (Jul 8, 2009)

The thing that bothers me is that most of these people didn't care before he died. I can understand his diehard fans and the ones who stuck with him through thick and thin, but the guy dies and suddenly everyone is a Michael Jackson fan. These were the same people who were probably making child molester jokes a few years back. It's just fickle.

What I saw at the Staples Centre wasn't a memorial as much as it was a circus. No wonder he was unhappy towards the end of his life. But then again, this is the man who lived in the Neverland Ranch, so who knows?


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

I heard the report that all the public police security provided for everything was something like two and half million dollars for the citizens of Los Angelas.  This from a bankrupt state that is sending out IOU's to their citizens instead of their state tax refund checks.  Understandably the entertainment business is probably the main revenue for the state, this still doesn't sound right..JMHO.


----------



## JH88 (Jul 8, 2009)

Daisysmama said:


> I heard the report that all the public police security provided for everything was something like two and half million dollars for the citizens of Los Angelas. This from a bankrupt state that is sending out IOU's to their citizens instead of their state tax refund checks. Understandably the entertainment business is probably the main revenue for the state, this still doesn't sound right..JMHO.


Yeah, it's bollocks. More police for this than the '84 Olympics I heard. All of this during a bloody recession. Is it really necessary?


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

50% more people watching the memorial than watched Barack Obama's inauguration.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Justin Hollatz said:


> Yeah, it's bollocks. More police for this than the '84 Olympics I heard. All of this during a bloody recession. Is it really necessary?


I absolutely agree. I heard a press conference the other day where a city official first claimed that the city has budgeting for this type of thing and then immediately asked for donations from fans to help the city cover the costs. Why couldn't they have just charged a couple of dollars to each person who signed on to the lottery for free tickets to the memorial service? 

N


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't mind all the coverage. Without being too morbid I appreciate that his family is allowing alot to be public in death as much as he was in life.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> As far as the allegations go, one of the boys issued an apology saying his father told him to lie because he wanted some of Michael's money. In the other case a jury found him NOT guilty. His father abused him severely and he was an emotionally damaged man as a result. But I'm SICK of all the hate being thrown at him and people calling him a child molester. Whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty? He was proclaimed innocent and still he got crucified and tortured. If you didn't see his little girl talk about how her daddy was "the best father you could ever imagine" and tell him "I love you so much" go to YouTube and watch it. Then come back and tell me he was a monster. That little girl adored him and was absolutely heartbroken, and kids don't fake that kind of emotion.
> 
> To his kids he was daddy. To his family he was their son and brother. To many of the people at his funeral today he was their friend. It was obvious he was deeply loved by them and they are just torn apart with grief. I don't care if you were a fan or not, there is no place for hate and name calling. The man suffered horribly at the hands of his father, was exploited by his handlers and others looking for a quick buck and was crucified in the press. He fought his demons and lost. Let him finally rest in the peace he was denied in life.


O.J. was also found "not guilty" but that doesn't make him innocent. Maybe Michael didn't molest those children, but the fact remains that he openly admits sharing his bed with many children. That is NOT normal!! If your child had friends sleeping overnight, would you invite them into your bed for milk and cookies? I don't feel I was being hateful or cruel in expressing my views, and did express sympathy for his family. I especially feel bad for his children because losing a parent is always hard; for children it's even harder. However, the fact that his daughter called him the best daddy ever doesn't take away the bad things he's done. Even children who are beaten and severely abused (and no, I'm NOT saying that was the case with Michael) will defend their parents and cry if they're separated because they love them so much. I don't begrudge you the right to feel as strongly as you do in defending him. Please don't begrudge me the right to feel there was something wrong with him. I did not come across as rude or insulting - at least that wasn't my intention. If it did come across that way then I'm sorry. Michael was a very talented person. He was also very sick. I feel there are so many other people who are much more worthy of honor.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

poor innocent Michael. ya right.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Laurie said:


> O.J. was also found "not guilty" but that doesn't make him innocent. Maybe Michael didn't molest those children, but the fact remains that he openly admits sharing his bed with many children. That is NOT normal!! If your child had friends sleeping overnight, would you invite them into your bed for milk and cookies? I don't feel I was being hateful or cruel in expressing my views, and did express sympathy for his family. I especially feel bad for his children because losing a parent is always hard; for children it's even harder. However, the fact that his daughter called him the best daddy ever doesn't take away the bad things he's done. Even children who are beaten and severely abused (and no, I'm NOT saying that was the case with Michael) will defend their parents and cry if they're separated because they love them so much. I don't begrudge you the right to feel as strongly as you do in defending him. Please don't begrudge me the right to feel there was something wrong with him. I did not come across as rude or insulting - at least that wasn't my intention. If it did come across that way then I'm sorry. Michael was a very talented person. He was also very sick. I feel there are so many other people who are much more worthy of honor.


Well said I agree we all have the right to our opion of Michael Jackson. I do not know if he was a child molester or not but I do feel it is wrong that he did share his bed with children which he has openly admited. I do feel sorry for his children.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

If they didn't make it public there'd be riots.  Plus they're selling tickets to it, so they wouldn't be making any money off it either.  Someone has to pay for that gold plated casket.  I, too, don't understand why all these people are suddenly worshipping him.  I guarantee half of them are the same people who would have made fun of him for any other story that broke or called him a washed up has been if he tried to come out with a new album.  I think his digital music sales tell the story... the week before he sold like 45,000 songs and then the week of he sold like 6 million or something ridiculous.  The marketing hype that comes with celebrity deaths and then the eagerness of people to buy into it is just ridiculous.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't know if this one is true or not but a New York friend called me to say California is asking other states to help them pay for the funeral expenses.  Gov. Patterson of New York said he would pay for the gold casket.    This when New Yorkers are being taxed on everything including a special tax on non-diet soda because of all the finanical problems in their own  state.  If this is true it's crazy.  Why aren't all those celebrities who attended paying for this.
I wouldn't watch one minute of TV yesterday.  No network was getting my ratings for the circus.  I read my kindle!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I don't know if this one is true or not but a New York friend called me to say California is asking other states to help them pay for the funeral expenses. Gov. Patterson of New York said he would pay for the gold casket. This when New Yorkers are being taxed on everything including a special tax on non-diet soda because of all the finanical problems in their own state. If this is true it's crazy. Why aren't all those celebrities who attended paying for this.
> I wouldn't watch one minute of TV yesterday. No network was getting my ratings for the circus. I read my kindle!


We don't have the soda tax, but the gov. proposed it months ago. NY has enough problems and so many unemployed. If it's true that the Gov. offered to pay for casket . . . he's crazy.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

If it's true -any- tax payers are having to pay anything for any celebrity funeral it's ridiculous.  They are not a community service.  I did not get any of his music for free by his consent (I am pretty sure I never got any of his music though)... doesn't his estate have enough money to pay for all this?  And if the taxpayers -are- paying for it, then the funeral shouldn't be so extravagant.  That's just insane.  I don't understand the world anymore.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> If they didn't make it public there'd be riots.


There were no riots when McCartney died -- his funeral was private.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If MJ had life insurance, that should have covered the funeral.  If the family and life insurance don't cover the casket, they should have ordered an affordable model.

But CA was definitely stuck with all the police/security expenses around the site.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

McCartney, who?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> There were no riots when McCartney died -- his funeral was private.


Paul McCartney ? He's not dead. . . . . . .


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> There were no riots when McCartney died -- his funeral was private.


Do you mean John Lennon? McCartney lives.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, unless you believe that rumor from back in the day... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_is_dead


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

I have been avoiding any of the news channels last night and today, but one little mention, I think it was on GMA was that he wasn't, of course, buried at Forest Lawn, but brought to the memorial service and now no one knows where they have taken him.  How long are they going to keep him "on ice' as such before the poor man is finally buried??  Or are they still trying to get Neverland permission and if they do, will this be another multi-million dollar show once again.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, the coroner still has his brain, so they might be waiting.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/07/08/cororners-still-have-mich_n_227560.html


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> There were no riots when McCartney died -- his funeral was private.


Okay, exaggeration doesn't read well in text. Though they were worried about riots even with the public funeral. As soon as people heard about his death and where the funeral was being held they started flocking tin droves, so at the very least there would have been quite a few logistical problems with thousands of people shoving to get a glimpse of the car carrying the casket. At least with the public viewing they are allowing those who can afford it and are in the lucky 21,000 (or however many people Staples Center holds) to get a chance to see it and could also discourage people who didn't get tickets from showing up as a bonus. Otherwise I guarantee the streets would have been slam packed and I don't care who died or who they are, you get that many people crowding together on a public street and it doesn't take much for people to start getting hurt.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

So, when are they re-airing Michael Jackson Memorial?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betcha can buy it on DVD already. . . . . .


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

angelad said:


> So, when are they re-airing Michael Jackson Memorial?


They already did it. This morning... last night.... tomorrow... oh, that's yet to come. Sorry. So what do you all think about letting the little girl get up and speak. I thought it was extremely sad and felt that was the epitome of bad taste. She's far too young. As far as the rest? I hope it all goes quietly to the wayside. People are killing each other in the streets in China,


Spoiler



for Chrissakes


.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> So what do you all think about letting the little girl get up and speak. I thought it was extremely sad and felt that was the epitome of bad taste. She's far too young.


All I saw was what I couldn't avoid while trying to learn if something important happened in the world on the evening news -- of course the daughter was what they showed the most. I thought Janet telling her to speak up was rude. . .I could hear her just fine. I hope SHE wanted to do it and not that she was 'encouraged' by anyone.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You can download the audio of the memorial for free from www.audible.com


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> All I saw was what I couldn't avoid while trying to learn if something important happened in the world on the evening news -- of course the daughter was what they showed the most. I thought Janet telling her to speak up was rude. . .I could hear her just fine. I hope SHE wanted to do it and not that she was 'encouraged' by anyone.


Yeah, I've been appreciating my Tivo even more in the last 2 weeks. I think my poor fast forward button is nearly worn out though.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Do you mean John Lennon? McCartney lives.


OOPS!

Yes I meant Lennon...


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> So what do you all think about letting the little girl get up and speak. I thought it was extremely sad and felt that was the epitome of bad taste. She's far too young.


I disagree.

My niece was the same age when my FIL died. They were extremely close. She stood up during the funeral and asked to say a few words. It was very important to her to express her feelings for her grandfather publicly. I watched MJ's memorial live, and I got the distinct impression that his daughter spoke of her own volition. IMO it would have been beyond cruel to not give her the chance to say whatever she wanted.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> So what do you all think about letting the little girl get up and speak. I thought it was extremely sad and felt that was the epitome of bad taste. She's far too young.


Who are we to decide what is and is not an appropriate expression of a child's grief over the loss of a parent? And, at what age is it appropriate? 12? 18? 36? When my mother died I made a public statement of grief - was that appropriate? I didn't do it on television, but then her memorial wasn't televised. As others mentioned, it appeared to me that she was doing it of her own free will and her family was supporting her need to make a public expression of grief.

It's sad that so many 'journalists' then used the images over and over again to exploit her.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

The Jackson's do enough exploiting of themselves when it's financially to their advantage.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> The Jackson's do enough exploiting of themselves when it's financially to their advantage.


That is True


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> The Jackson's do enough exploiting of themselves when it's financially to their advantage.


Hmmm ... that's a pretty open-ended statement. I 'exploit' my own marketable skills to my financial advantage. If my image impacted my marketable goods and service, I'd probably use that as a sales tool .... Many people, both celebrity and otherwise, do exactly that.

I'm not sure I understand your point with your statement.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Who are we to decide what is and is not an appropriate expression of a child's grief over the loss of a parent? And, at what age is it appropriate? 12? 18? 36? When my mother died I made a public statement of grief - was that appropriate? I didn't do it on television, but then her memorial wasn't televised. As others mentioned, it appeared to me that she was doing it of her own free will and her family was supporting her need to make a public expression of grief.


I agree. Her words were touching and heartfelt. What was also touching was that she was encircled by a supportive family. The way she turned to her aunt spoke volumes about how comfortable she was seeking solace there, just as Janet giving her the bracing touch and reminding her she wasn't alone said a lot about the compassion they were feeling for her. Everything there seemed to say Paris wanted, maybe even needed, to say those words, and that her aunts and uncles were going to help her.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> It's sad that so many 'journalists' then used the images over and over again to exploit her.


Yeah, I think you said what I was trying to convey. It's not that her expression of grief was wrong, it's the media and you're absolutely right. The media seems to glom onto every horrid detail of every tragedy and I really don't talk to many people that actually admit that they are interested in every detail. It's like the popular saying goes "That's more information than I needed to know."


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Hmmm ... that's a pretty open-ended statement. I 'exploit' my own marketable skills to my financial advantage. If my image impacted my marketable goods and service, I'd probably use that as a sales tool .... Many people, both celebrity and otherwise, do exactly that.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand your point with your statement.


Yes many do exactly the same but then don't complain when it's done back to you. That's my point!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I watched a little news today and was very happy to see that there was very little coverage, I hope they got most of it out of their systems over the last 2 weeks. oh wait, I only watched fox news so far, I guess I'll have to see if CNN is still obsessed before I get too excited.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> As far as the allegations go, one of the boys issued an apology saying his father told him to lie because he wanted some of Michael's money. In the other case a jury found him NOT guilty. His father abused him severely and he was an emotionally damaged man as a result. But I'm SICK of all the hate being thrown at him and people calling him a child molester. Whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty? He was proclaimed innocent and still he got crucified and tortured. If you didn't see his little girl talk about how her daddy was "the best father you could ever imagine" and tell him "I love you so much" go to YouTube and watch it. Then come back and tell me he was a monster. That little girl adored him and was absolutely heartbroken, and kids don't fake that kind of emotion.
> 
> To his kids he was daddy. To his family he was their son and brother. To many of the people at his funeral today he was their friend. It was obvious he was deeply loved by them and they are just torn apart with grief. I don't care if you were a fan or not, there is no place for hate and name calling. The man suffered horribly at the hands of his father, was exploited by his handlers and others looking for a quick buck and was crucified in the press. He fought his demons and lost. Let him finally rest in the peace he was denied in life.


I so totally agree.He was acquitted of ALL charges in a court of law,and those prosecutors were harder on him than they would've of been on anyone else.
Those cases were all about getting some of Michael's $$$$.
To those who choose to call him a child molester,try to keep in mind the facts..and the FACTS are that he was found NOT guilty.
If you still insist on calling him a molester,then all I can say is I hope you never find yourself accused of a horrible crime that you did not commit.
RIP Michael


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

He was acquitted in 1 case, he settled another case for 20 million dollars and let's not forget he fled the country and hung out in places he couldn't be extradited like Bahrain after he was acquitted. 

OJ is supposedly innocent too. Nope don't buy that either one of them are innocent.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> He was acquitted in 1 case, he settled another case for 20 million dollars and let's not forget he fled the country and hung out in places he couldn't be extradited like Bahrain after he was acquitted.
> 
> OJ is supposedly innocent too. Nope don't buy that either one of them are innocent.


Well you are entitled to your opinion of course,as we all are.However an opinion is far from fact.

Also keep in mind that you CANNOT settle a criminal case, only a civil case.
The criminal case still went forward, and he was found not guilty.

There is nothing else for me to say as I am not going to defend someone who doesn't need it, as it was already handled by a court of law and that is more than good enough for me.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

The MJ debate can go on forever...but there's only one question...would you let your 10 year old son sleep in a bed with a 40 something year old man.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I personally think that MJ was disturbed, but I wouldn't broadcast that on my facebook page.  I learned through certain of my friends' posts there that they were so involved in the whole circus that I wouldn't want to be insensitive to their feelings.  These are people who I'm not very close to, but I used to work with them.

There was another facebook friend that posted on her status line that he's a child molester and I just don't feel the need to be so blatant about it.  It's not because he's dead or I wouldn't speak badly about the dead, but it's a bit excessive and is like a headline.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Also keep in mind that you CANNOT settle a criminal case, only a civil case.
> The criminal case still went forward, and he was found not guilty.


No but you can buy silence in a criminal case rendering it impossible to prosecute.

Why would someone pay someone else $20 million to _not_ talk about something that _did not_ happen?

You are correct -- he was never charged with a crime in that case -- that is far different from saying he never committed a crime in that case.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I so totally agree.He was acquitted of ALL charges in a court of law,and those prosecutors were harder on him than they would've of been on anyone else.
> Those cases were all about getting some of Michael's $$$$.
> To those who choose to call him a child molester,try to keep in mind the facts..and the FACTS are that he was found NOT guilty.
> If you still insist on calling him a molester,then all I can say is I hope you never find yourself accused of a horrible crime that you did not commit.
> RIP Michael


So if your kids went to a friends house and slept in bed with the father, you'd be okay with that as long as they said it was "very innocent"? MAYBE nothing happened with Michael and those kids, but the fact that a 44 year old man is sharing a bed with 12 year old boys is just sick. There is no justification for that.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Laurie said:


> So if your kids went to a friends house and slept in bed with the father, you'd be okay with that as long as they said it was "very innocent"? MAYBE nothing happened with Michael and those kids, but the fact that a 44 year old man is sharing a bed with 12 year old boys is just sick. There is no justification for that.


I agree even if nothing happened. It still is sick for a 44 year old man to share a bed with 12 year old boys. I am not sure I am right about this but I think he was also naked.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> The MJ debate can go on forever...but there's only one question...would you let your 10 year old son sleep in a bed with a 40 something year old man.


exactly.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

I'm certainly happy to read that in America we've finally gotten over that old silly "innocent until proven guilty" thing.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Actually he wasn't found innocent, he was found not guilty, they aren't the same thing.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> At this point it's been over a week. I sat down and watched 3 hours of CNN the other day ( I was kinda bored ) and was astounded that so much of their time is still being spend on Michael Jackson. For example, one 1 hour news show spend literally 3/4 of that time on MJ. They spent maybe 3 minutes on the recent battle in Afghanistan and a similar amount of time on North Korea. And most of the MJ coverage is just speculation anyway. Will his ex wife seek custody, and other things where they are just asking questions they don't have answers to.
> 
> I wish they would get back to real news coverage.


I agree with you, Rasputina. I tuned into Larry King tonight just to see if he'd managed to get off the topic of MJ, but no, there was this big panel discussion about diprivan. As a mystery writer, it might prove to be useful research for a book one day, but other than that, I've had enough too. I remember the overkill (sorry about the pun) regarding Anna Nicole's death. It got to the point of silliness and this coverage is heading that way too.

Debra


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

jazzi said:


> I'm certainly happy to read that in America we've finally gotten over that old silly "innocent until proven guilty" thing.


We're not on a jury. A court of law and the court of public opinion are not the same.

Actually, I personally think people are way too eager to jump to conclusions about people or to think the least kind thing, but people are not obligated to act on innocent until proven guilty when it concerns people they don't know and will never be in the position of discriminating against in any concrete way.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Irony: a thread titled "I'm utterly sick and tired of all the Michael Jackson coverage" that has over 80 replies.  

(This is actually my first visit to this thread...I was just curious as to what was keeping it going.)


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Irony: a thread titled "I'm utterly sick and tired of all the Michael Jackson coverage" that has over 80 replies.
> 
> (This is actually my first visit to this thread...I was just curious as to what was keeping it going.)


HAHAHAH wow, well said.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Actually he wasn't found innocent, he was found not guilty, they aren't the same thing.


No one said he was found innocent. I was referencing a basic right of the American legal system - the presumption of innocence, that everyone in this country is supposed to be entitled to.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

jazzi said:


> No one said he was found innocent. I was referencing a basic right of the American legal system - the presumption of innocence, that everyone in this country is supposed to be entitled to.


Its actually sickening how biased people are without giving the man a fair shake.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> HAHAHAH wow, well said.


DITTO!!!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Irony: a thread titled "I'm utterly sick and tired of all the Michael Jackson coverage" that has over 80 replies.
> 
> (This is actually my first visit to this thread...I was just curious as to what was keeping it going.)
> [/quotet
> ...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't see the irony. The OP is not the only poster on the thread, so the number of posts is not indicative of how utterly sick and tired they are.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I don't see the irony. The OP is not the only poster on the thread, so the number of posts is not indicative of how utterly sick and tired they are.


The irony, to me, is that the OP essentially incited more "coverage" of the story by starting this thread.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Redirected it here, at the most.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

NogDog said:


> The irony, to me, is that the OP essentially incited more "coverage" of the story by starting this thread.


Yeah well I can't help it that people insist on posting MJ news in a thread where people are tried of it. It started out as intended, for people sick of the coverage and we got replies from those that felt the same way. But it's the internet, so of course the dissenters had to come in.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> Yeah well I can't help it that people insist on posting MJ news in a thread where people are tried of it. It started out as intended, for people sick of the coverage and we got replies from those that felt the same way. But it's the internet, so of course the dissenters had to come in.


Yep. The same thing happened in the "Michael Jackson is dead" thread. It got full of upset Farrah mouners.

Kinda weird.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Yeah well I can't help it that people insist on posting MJ news in a thread where people are tried of it. It started out as intended, for people sick of the coverage and we got replies from those that felt the same way. But it's the internet, so of course the dissenters had to come in.


Geez...I wasn't passing judgment on anyone, just noting that it was ironic. No insult, condescension, or other negative attitude, emotion, or whatever was intended other than maybe, just maybe, inciting a few almost-grins.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Geez...I wasn't passing judgment on anyone, just noting that it was ironic. No insult, condescension, or other negative attitude, emotion, or whatever was intended other than maybe, just maybe, inciting a few almost-grins.


Same here. I guess I need to add some  or some  or some such thing. As we all know, it's very difficult to read tone. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Nothing wrong with dissenters.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, it sometimes starts as one idea and evolves into another, but it is all about Michael Jackson and the media circus.  All comments welcome, of course.

Last night I was in Borders and noticed that Life, Time and People all had hefty special commemorative issues for Michael Jackson.  People also had a Farrah edition, but it was thinner and not as hyped up (in my opinion).  Rolling Stone had one too that looked similar to the black-covered Life edition.

They gave it the same treatment they gave the Presidential Inauguration.

In the next year or too I expect that the books will be pouring forth.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

The coverage has slowed down thanfully.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have been gently amused that this thread keeps living...if y'all want, we can lock it! 

Betsy


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have been gently amused that this thread keeps living...if y'all want, we can lock it!
> 
> Betsy


Please, please, lock it. I'm begging you!! It keeps popping up on my list ... Ahhhhhhhgggghhhh!!!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes lock!!!!  I keep getting sucked back into this and I don't want to say one more thing about it!!!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't care one way or the other.  I get a lot of threads on the list that keep getting bumped up that I don't read.  If it's not this one, it's another.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

No one in the country is still talking about it but the people in this forum.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

jazzi said:


> No one in the country is still talking about it but the people in this forum.


LOL. I know a few people who idolized him (at least from June 25th on) but became so immersed in it all that they are all worn out and sick of it now.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Why would the thread have to be locked? Shouldn't people have the option if they want to post?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> At this point it's been over a week. I sat down and watched 3 hours of CNN the other day ( I was kinda bored ) and was astounded that so much of their time is still being spend on Michael Jackson. For example, one 1 hour news show spend literally 3/4 of that time on MJ. They spent maybe 3 minutes on the recent battle in Afghanistan and a similar amount of time on North Korea. And most of the MJ coverage is just speculation anyway. Will his ex wife seek custody, and other things where they are just asking questions they don't have answers to.
> 
> I wish they would get back to real news coverage.


How about the "New Twist"... That he was murdered!


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Cash Pawley said:


> How about the "New Twist"... That he was murdered!


That's from LaToya. Automatically discounted as insane.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

jazzi said:


> That's from LaToya. Automatically discounted as insane.


Let's see what the autopsy says.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

jazzi said:


> That's from LaToya. Automatically discounted as insane.


lol LaToya is a nutcase for sure.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Sugar said:


> lol LaToya is a nutcase for sure.


Hey, Miss Sugar, you know, I was firmly convinced that LaToya was really Michael in drag when I first saw her. Now maybe I'm thinking that Michael was really trying to look like her? I haven't seen her (picture) in years. Do you have one? Maybe Michael didn't really die afterall but finally BECAME LaToya and then LaToya murdered him! Hey, that would make a good book... hmmmmmmm.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Cash Pawley said:


> Let's see what the autopsy says.


I would guess it's unlikely that Michael's autopsy will prove LaToya insane, but it's possible.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey, Miss Sugar, you know, I was firmly convinced that LaToya was really Michael in drag when I first saw her. Now maybe I'm thinking that Michael was really trying to look like her? I haven't seen her (picture) in years. Do you have one? Maybe Michael didn't really die afterall but finally BECAME LaToya and then LaToya murdered him! Hey, that would make a good book... hmmmmmmm.


One of them was definitely trying to look like the other. I originally thought Michael was trying to look like LaToya, but I'm told by others that it was the other way around.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Maybe Michael didn't really die afterall but finally BECAME LaToya and then LaToya murdered him!


Or maybe it was really LaToya who died, and Michael is now impersonating her....


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

jazzi said:


> I would guess it's unlikely that Michael's autopsy will prove LaToya insane, but it's possible.


It's possible. What if they are doing the autopsy and my theory is correct and they learn that they are trying to do the autopsy on LaToya and that she is really Michael, but she disavows knowing about the murder and then insists that they continue with the autopsy to prove that she is really alive? Wouldn't that be certifiable?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

[quote author=Susan  link=topic=10902.msg216244#msg216244 date=1247618227]
Or maybe it was really LaToya who died, and Michael is now impersonating her.... 
[/quote]
So what you are saying is that my theory holds some merit?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> So what you are saying is that my theory holds some merit?


It's not any screwier than some of the ones in the so-called news....


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> It's not any screwier than some of the ones in the so-called news....


I'm fattered... er, flattered. I always wanted to do the evening news as a journalist... not as the story.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey, Miss Sugar, you know, I was firmly convinced that LaToya was really Michael in drag when I first saw her. Now maybe I'm thinking that Michael was really trying to look like her? I haven't seen her (picture) in years. Do you have one? Maybe Michael didn't really die afterall but finally BECAME LaToya and then LaToya murdered him! Hey, that would make a good book... hmmmmmmm.


LMBO

Hmm you might be on to something hehe


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Sugar said:


> LMBO
> 
> Hmm you might be on to something hehe


Thanks for the pics, but I don't know. The chin is all wrong. Hmmm. Maybe.... I'm thinking.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

jazzi said:


> One of them was definitely trying to look like the other. I originally thought Michael was trying to look like LaToya, but I'm told by others that it was the other way around.


I had heard that Michael was trying to look like La Toya also.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Thanks for the pics, but I don't know. The chin is all wrong. Hmmm. Maybe.... I'm thinking.


lol


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Sugar said:


> lol LaToya is a nutcase for sure.


La toya is a nutcase .


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Anne said:


> La toya is a nutcase .


I'm with you on that!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

jazzi said:


> I'm with you on that!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

From what I've read LaToya was in a very abusive marriage for many years, so cut her some slack.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, let's not call people names. That's against Forum Decorum.

Thanks!

Betsy
KindleBoards moderator


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> From what I've read LaToya was in a very abusive marriage for many years, so cut her some slack.


Let's move on to Janet Jackson..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

How about Randy Jackson?


Betsy


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How about Randy Jackson?
> 
> 
> Betsy


American Idol Randy Jackson? He's from _the _ Jacksons? I never knew that.


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes, Jackson fatigue has set in at our digs, too. But in many ways, his was the perfect news story. It would be interesting to note all the exceptional aspects. I'll take a swipe at it in the hope that others--more knowledgeable--will add to the list:

1. One classic definition of news is that it is ordinary people doing exceptional things or exceptional people doing ordinary things. By any measure MJ was surely exceptional.

2. His genius was marred by true tragedy: a fall from a high place.

3. His blend of the supersophisticated and the infantile was perplexing, yet compelling.

4. He seemed so out of control financially--on a gigantic scale.

5. His need to rework himself physically with surgeries and skin lighteners was painful to watch.

6. Care to jump in?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> American Idol Randy Jackson? He's from _the _ Jacksons? I never knew that.


Note the smiley face....


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

No the Randy Jackson on American Ido is no relation to the Jacksons.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Laurie said:


> O.J. was also found "not guilty" but that doesn't make him innocent. Maybe Michael didn't molest those children, but the fact remains that he openly admits sharing his bed with many children. That is NOT normal!! If your child had friends sleeping overnight, would you invite them into your bed for milk and cookies? I don't feel I was being hateful or cruel in expressing my views, and did express sympathy for his family. I especially feel bad for his children because losing a parent is always hard; for children it's even harder. However, the fact that his daughter called him the best daddy ever doesn't take away the bad things he's done. Even children who are beaten and severely abused (and no, I'm NOT saying that was the case with Michael) will defend their parents and cry if they're separated because they love them so much. I don't begrudge you the right to feel as strongly as you do in defending him. Please don't begrudge me the right to feel there was something wrong with him. I did not come across as rude or insulting - at least that wasn't my intention. If it did come across that way then I'm sorry. Michael was a very talented person. He was also very sick. I feel there are so many other people who are much more worthy of honor.


Sorry, but I have mini-rant to express here. Feel free to skip it if you wish:

You know, Michael Jackson obviously had issues, and I don't think anyone should ignore that. However, it always bothers me when people seem to never follow the guidelines of either the law, or if they happen to of a religious bent, the very principles of most major faiths.

In the law, you are INNOCENT until proven guilty, and not only was he never found guilty of any charges, I think both cases have since had great doubt thrown upon their truthfulness. No, it is not normal for a grown man to sleep in the bed with children (although the man said that usually they slept on the bed while he slept on the floor, a fact everyone seems happy to gloss over). But no one who's seen this man can deny that if any grown human being in the history of the world has ever been the embodiment of Peter Pan syndrome, it was indeed Michael Jackson. If any human being guilty of such behavior deserves the benefit of the doubt, it is indeed Michael Jackson just based on what we know about his childlike nature.

Also, no one seems to be noticing the very fact that now that the man's dead, everyone is profiting off of him by revealing all his "dirty little secrets," and yet not one has come forth to declare how Michael Jackson molested them when they were a child. This is the perfect time to pounce now that he's dead and make a pretty penny off of it, and no one's doing it. Why? Maybe because there are no victims to begin with? Why does no one reach that conclusion?

As for the religious aspect, for those for whom it applies, God is supposed to be about the ultimate forgiver, and yet we humans have a tendency to revel in hatred. If Michael Jackson was the physical embodiment of Satan himself, hating the man is a reflection on those who choose to hate, not on him. In that case it would be a sad, horrible situation if the man was a serial child molester, but his death would still not be anything to revel in. How can a person of faith not forgive a human being in death when God Himself may forgive the greatest sins? What good comes from looking down upon the dead, especially when the dead have never even been proven guilty of the crimes people are accusing him of? I don't shed tears for bad human beings either, I just don't believe that bad human beings could ever achieve so much international love as Michael did, and it bothers me that no one else seems to acknowledge this fact. This man, unlike all evil people who ultimately get their comeuppance, was his own downfall because of all the issues he's had since childhood, and I refuse to spit on his grave. He's dead, and it's very sad. The world's lost someone they loved, as has a mother (not sure about the father), siblings, and three young children. And the one man who literally had everything to live for died not realizing it, and I see nothing to be glad about here.

You're absolutely right that having three children who loved him and called him daddy doesn't take away from the things he may have done. But it is also true that just because he was accused of something we all find vile does not make him guilty, or justify placing guilt upon him when everything else points to those charges never being true. The guy's dead, let him rest in peace. Yes, I wish the media and everyone else would stop deifying and exploiting him, but I'm tired of people vilifying him too.

And by the way, LaToya started dressing like Michael after Thriller became big at the encouragement of that manager/husband of hers. I remember this part very clearly, and she was capitalizing off Michael's looks, not the other way around, which frankly wouldn't make sense. After all, the guy may have been made to hate himself to the point that he tried to change his looks just to "not" look like a Jackson anymore. No way he was trying to look like another member of the family. And even now she's gone overseas to give a paid interview about the dear brother that I'm sure she's so heartbroken over that she has to go on record talking about him (as long as the paycheck's big enough).

Oh, and one of Michael's brothers is named Randy, who is not the same person as the man on American Idol. In fact if you saw the memorial service, Randy (Michael's brother) is the bald one on stage with the family at the end, I believe.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey, Greg, great post!  You made some very valid points in there and gave some information I didn't know.  Back in the Thriller days, I was a Michael fan myself and bought the album, enjoyed the videos very much.  I also enjoy Weird Al's renditions of 'Beat It' redone as 'Eat It'.  Call me sick, call me morbid, but I find humor in everything, even death... Hence the title of main character Knight of Death... You could even say I'm fascinated with death in a way.  Certainly Michael's unusual behavior took nothing from his talent as a singer and a dancer, but the LaToya thing... you may have explained it as it truly is... maybe.  I'm hoping that this thread ends with this post... because I know if it doesn't, someone is eventually going to get into trouble.  It's like my favorite Tee shirt says "It's all fun and games until someone gets their eye poked out!"


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> Sorry, but I have mini-rant to express here. Feel free to skip it if you wish:
> 
> You know, Michael Jackson obviously had issues, and I don't think anyone should ignore that. However, it always bothers me when people seem to never follow the guidelines of either the law, or if they happen to of a religious bent, the very principles of most major faiths.
> 
> ...


Very,very well said Greg.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> American Idol Randy Jackson? He's from _the _ Jacksons? I never knew that.


What about the oldest brother -- Samuel L. Jackson?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

And then there is President Andrew Jackson from the early 19th c.  I was in Borders tonight in the biography section.  Jon Meacham's bio of Jackson was right next to some books about Michael Jackson.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> And then there is President Andrew Jackson from the early 19th c. I was in Borders tonight in the biography section. Jon Meacham's bio of Jackson was right next to some books about Michael Jackson.


I read Meacham's book, American Lion (on the Kindle), and I was disappointed there was no mention of Tito to be found! I'll may demand a refund.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

jazzi said:


> I read Meacham's book, American Lion (on the Kindle), and I was disappointed there was no mention of Tito to be found! I'll may demand a refund.


I intend to read American Lion some day. So many books, so little time.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for a great post Greg


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks, Greg, some of that needed to be said, and it couldn't have been said better. I also think that it brings the thread full-circle back to the intent of the OP, in the sense that some people would like the man to be left in peace, and others would just like the media coverage to stop. So for the sake of both of those points of view, I am also hoping that this thread will now start to fade out quietly.

There's one point you made that I'd disagree with, and it's NOT related to any of the Jacksons:



Greg Banks said:


> I just don't believe that bad human beings could ever achieve so much international love as Michael did, and it bothers me that no one else seems to acknowledge this fact. This man, unlike all evil people who ultimately get their comeuppance


Bad people, evil people, selfish or manipulative or psychopathic people DO sometimes achieve great popularity; it's part of what makes them dangerous. And unfortunately they don't always get their comeuppance either (at least not on this earth or in this lifetime, depending on your beliefs). Guilty people are not always found guilty in court, and evil people can draw huge numbers of devoted followers. Would that it were otherwise. (Again, I am not in any way referring to the Jackson family with my comment.)


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

jazzi said:


> I read Meacham's book, American Lion (on the Kindle), and I was disappointed there was no mention of Tito to be found! I'll may demand a refund.


lol


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> .There's one point you made that I'd disagree with, and it's NOT related to any of the Jacksons:
> 
> Bad people, evil people, selfish or manipulative or psychopathic people DO sometimes achieve great popularity; it's part of what makes them dangerous. And unfortunately they don't always get their comeuppance either (at least not on this earth or in this lifetime, depending on your beliefs). Guilty people are not always found guilty in court, and evil people can draw huge numbers of devoted followers. Would that it were otherwise. (Again, I am not in any way referring to the Jackson family with my comment.)


I do agree with you there Susan. There have been many situations in which bad,evil people have suceeded in this life with a huge following. I also am in no way referring to anyone in the jackson family.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

As usual Greg - very eloquent.  You stated my feelings exactly and much better than I could have.

Hopefully this thread will be locked now.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I intend to read American Lion some day. So many books, so little time.


A very good book about a president not many people know much about.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> As usual Greg - very eloquent. You stated my feelings exactly and much better than I could have.
> 
> Hopefully this thread will be locked now.


Why should the thread be locked. People should be able to post here if they want to


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Anne said:


> Why should the thread be locked. People should be able to post here if they want to


I agree.What is the harm??

No one is out of line, or breaking any rules.

If you don't like Michael Jackson or don't want to read more of it,then skip reading this thread.

There are plenty of threads on the board that don't interest me,and as a mature adult I just simply don't read those particular threads.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

I agree with Anne and Sugar. I see no reason why this thread should be locked. Everyone is having a civil conversation.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Sugar said:


> I agree.What is the harm??
> 
> No one is out of line, or breaking any rules.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sugar I could not have said it better myself.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I agree with Anne and Sugar. I see no reason why this thread should be locked. Everyone is having a civil conversation.


That is true everyone is having a civil conversation.


----------

